# New test update



## dizzyrors (Feb 25, 2013)

So as I have mentioned before I am struggling with getting a diagnosis that includes treatment. Brief background: Been to several docs and all have said my blood tests are within range or "fine". Through my own research I have zeroed in on a possible thyroid issue. After encouraging a NP to test me for TPO-abs it has been established that I have Hashi's, but the doc does not believe I am hypo. He requested blood again and he only asked for Free T4 and TSH. *My Free T4 was 1.0 (range 0.8 -1.8) and my TSH was 2.33. * Based on the results he is standing by his diagnosis but wants to monitor me every 2-3 months. So my Free T4 is obviously on the low end. My last TSH prior to the one just done was 2.07 so there is only a slight increase. FYI, the 2.07 test was taken when I had been on the extremely low dose of 25mg Levothyroxine for approximately 5 weeks. The doc took me off b/c he didn't feel I needed to be on it any longer. (I was borderline when he put me on it) So the most recent test is me off the Levo for about 3 days. I guess my question is, where do I go from here? I had planned on asking for an ultrasound and more extensive tests when I met with him for my results, but he mailed them to me so that put the kabash on that idea.


----------



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

Time to doctor shop.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

sjmjuly said:


> Time to doctor shop.


Ditto

What are your symptoms and did you feel better being on the 25mcg?

If you have remaining prescription refills get them filled and begin the doctor shop.


----------



## Keba (Aug 11, 2012)

I think it's up to you, honestly. If you felt better on the meds and need answers now. Find another Doctor. 
I'm one of those that was diagnosed with Hashi's and am just being monitored because labs are normal and nodule hasn't changed. Ya it sucks but I was so sick of my Doctor not getting it, and they ran so many other tests and had me freaked out when I know it's Hashi's symptoms all along.


----------



## dizzyrors (Feb 25, 2013)

Lovlkn said:


> Ditto
> 
> What are your symptoms and did you feel better being on the 25mcg?
> 
> If you have remaining prescription refills get them filled and begin the doctor shop.


Nope didn't feel better. Nothing changed. The last doc did offer to increase my dose slightly if I really wanted to pursue the thyroid issue, but said they did not feel like they could give me a dose high enough without causing a concern of bringing my TSH too low. They freaked me out enough that I chose to go off of it altogther (at their encouragement) because I didnt see the point in risking other health issues if the dose they would give would not make me feel better. Maybe I should take the risk. I'm just so confused.


----------



## dizzyrors (Feb 25, 2013)

Keba said:


> I think it's up to you, honestly. If you felt better on the meds and need answers now. Find another Doctor.
> I'm one of those that was diagnosed with Hashi's and am just being monitored because labs are normal and nodule hasn't changed. Ya it sucks but I was so sick of my Doctor not getting it, and they ran so many other tests and had me freaked out when I know it's Hashi's symptoms all along.


So you're feeling bad, but not able to do anything about it too? I just don't understand how I can do all this research and read from so many others that have done the same and have gone through the same experiences that the docs aren't getting it right. These people spend a lot of time and money to know their business so that is why it is both frustrating and confusing. I'm confused b/e I feel like I should listen to these people, but yet what they say isn't helping. Frustrated b/c it seems like the answer is right in front of thier face if they would just LISTEN. Or think out of their lab parameters and ranges. Or just think outside of the box entirely.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

dizzyrors said:


> Nope didn't feel better. Nothing changed. The last doc did offer to increase my dose slightly if I really wanted to pursue the thyroid issue, but said they did not feel like they could give me a dose high enough without causing a concern of bringing my TSH too low. They freaked me out enough that I chose to go off of it altogther (at their encouragement) because I didnt see the point in risking other health issues if the dose they would give would not make me feel better. Maybe I should take the risk. I'm just so confused.


TSH is not a reliable method for dosing. Please read below.
Dr. Mercola (FREES)
http://www.mercola.com/article/hypothyroid/diagnosis_comp.htm

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.

Also, you would be getting short shrift if you did not get these labs PLUS an ultra-sound of your thyroid.

Trab
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17684583

TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/

Trab because you need to rule out hyper. Symptoms (as well as the numbers) can and do cross over.


----------



## Keba (Aug 11, 2012)

Dizzy- I'm feeling much better than I was, and it seems like what I have flares up for several months at a time (I'm a zombie, just a shell). It was super bad all last year, then slowly I started to have less symptoms and for the last 4 months I've been able to function but symtoms are starting again. I'll get new labs in April. Honestly, I could've pushed to see a specialist, but after what seems to be an unneccessary liver biospy I said enough for now. I'm totally there with you and hear your frustrations, I guess when it flares up again, I'll starting kicking back.
Also I'm still interested in your exact symptoms. Are you monitoring your temperature, Pulse, BP, What physical aliments are keeping you down.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Andros said:



> TSH is not a reliable method for dosing. Please read below.
> Dr. Mercola (FREES)
> http://www.mercola.com/article/hypothyroid/diagnosis_comp.htm
> 
> ...


Like Like Like Like


----------



## Keba (Aug 11, 2012)

Nevermind Dizzy I saw your other posts. Looks like Hashi's to me. Sounds like it feels like it too. You may have posted this somewhere but did they find any nodules? Do an ultrasound?
Sucks super bad to be working out and accomplishing workout goals only to feel so horrible and not reap the weightloss benefits.
I have found that during training season (I run and do Tri's) I peaked at my worst symptoms which makes me sad because doing those things make you feel human. 
I have really had to cut back.
Do you still workout like crazy? How have you changed that routine.


----------



## dizzyrors (Feb 25, 2013)

Keba, Finally had an ultrasound done and I'm probably even more confused. They said the ultrasound confirmed Hashi, BUT my thyroid looked fine. There were no abnormalities. I asked how they could visually confirm Hashi, something that effects the thyroid, but my thyroid showed nothing out of the ordinary. They could not answer and asked if I wanted a referral. Not sure what to do now. I don't want to go to yet another doc and be told they can not or will not do anything for me. It just does not seem like any of the medical professionals around here are educated on this.
No, I stopped working out. My energy is so rotten. I can barely care for the house and kids. If I tried to workout nothing would get done. Plus I don't get any enjoyment from it anymore. It became a chore.


----------

